
Perhaps the Job Description Is the Problem Not a Shortage of Programmer Talent - whack
https://medium.com/@django.course/perhaps-the-job-description-is-the-problem-not-a-shortage-of-programmer-talent-e1be08eb064c
======
bcrl
Start by letting us submit resumes again. Having to mash everything that's in
my resume into 101 different websites to apply for a handful of jobs only to
be weeded out by a buzzword filter has made job hunting in 2020 painful
compared to 2010.

